# مساعده في ايجاد وظيفه في دولة الامارات (ابوظبي)



## المهندسه الصغيره (21 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أنا مهندسه أجهزة طبية حديث التخرج
و أطلب معروف إن كان يوجد أحد من سكان الإمارات
أو يعمل هناك


فهل أحد يعلم عناوين شركات أقدم فيها هناك ؟
و هل تتوقعوا لى إيجاد فرص عمل هناك ؟ علما بأنى حديث التخرج
يعنى لم أكتسب خبرات عملية

منتظر ردودكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
و شاكرين مجهوداتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــكم

و جزاكـــــــــــم الله كل خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
:18:


----------



## Eng.Maher 40 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهز

بصراخة انا اواجه نفس المشكلة , اكملت عام من التخرج ولم اجد عمل في تخصص الهندسة الطبية ,
جميع الشركات تشترط الخبرة ,
لو ممكن ايحد من اللي بيشتغلوا في الامارات يقوللي كيف احصل على الخبرة وانا لا اجد عمل المشكلة لن تتغير بدون عملز
شكرا جزيلا للأخت اللي فتحت الموضوع .


----------



## Medical Engineer (26 سبتمبر 2009)

اهلن اختي مبروك التخرج وعقبال الوظيفه الممتازه 
اللي يمككن اقدر اساعدك فيه هو دليل الشركات الطبيه بالسعوديه(الرياض 
اخذته من الموقع هنا
ارفقته لك ويمكن تستفيدين 
وبالتوفيق


----------



## mohabd28eg (15 يناير 2010)

مجمع الخدمات المركزي بدبي

بجوار الجنسية والاقامة بدبي

مجمع الشيخ خليفة بابوظبي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t115574.html


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (27 يناير 2010)

انا مهندس معدات طبية ولكن الان عم اشتغل سكرتير في شركة ليست لها علاقة بالمهنة في دبي .... الشركات الطبية والمستشفيات بالامارات بدهم خبرة..... 
هذا والعمل من الرزق والرزق على الله ويمكن رزقك يكون أفضل منا ... الله يوفق الجميع


----------



## Med.Eng.Ebaa Issam (27 يناير 2010)

*job in dubai*

توجد وظائف في شركات الاجهزة الطبيه .. ارسل السي في على الفاكس و من الله التوفيق 
والرزق على الله


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (28 يناير 2010)

ما هو اسم الشركة وما هو رقم الفاكس والايميل؟؟؟


----------



## ابوعلوه (29 يناير 2011)

في كل البلدان شغل الهندسة الطبية عايز خبرة وسنوات الخبرة من 2 الي 5 علي اقل حد والمتخرجين الجدد الا يكون عندهم واسطه او زول نافد في البلد علشان يشتغلو بسرعة وهذا الكلام عندنا في السودان


----------



## المسلم84 (1 فبراير 2011)

أختي هذه بعض ايميلات الشركات



[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; darkcaralain*************; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]

[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; tms_ayman*************; [email protected]; [email protected]; kcitylab*************; rabiaghora***********; [email protected]

[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; mathew_76*************; [email protected]


----------



## المسلم84 (1 فبراير 2011)

هناك الكثير من الشركات الطبية في دولة الامارات مثل :gulf &warld traders متخصصي باجهزة الاشعة hitachi وغيرها fax 97142822899الموقعwww.gwtuae.com 
2- شركة gulf drug شركة كبرى متخصصة بعدة وكالات مثل اجهزة التخدير والvintelators druger الالمانية والاسرة volker تلفون 0097143974949 وفاكس 0097143962970
3-شركة city pharmacy شركة كبرى ولها العديد من الفروع تلفون
04- 2284969


----------



## المسلم84 (1 فبراير 2011)

شركة هوريزون لمعدات الطبية : 04-2368533

[email protected]


----------

